# Funny looks!!!



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

So this is how Elza looks like when she thinks: Eeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrr what? 

Lets post some funny faces!


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Here is the face Mac pulled this weekend when I asked: 

"Who just did a poo in the street?!"


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Well I guess if one must go...  ;D


----------



## abatt (Jul 10, 2012)

Here is our favorite of Isaac.


----------



## Laika (Mar 3, 2013)

I was told she looks a little like Stitch from the Disney movie "Lelo and Stitch" in this photo


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

I've got so many ;D


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

Ha ha loving this thread, cheese......,,


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Brook & Rivers playmate Alfie...

With far too much chewing gum going on!!! :-\

http://hodj.smugmug.com/Animals/K9-Customer-Photo-Book/i-dLLNBzL/0/XL/photo-XL.jpg

Hobbsy


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Eye eye....

http://hodj.smugmug.com/photos/i-b9tfsMc/0/X2/i-b9tfsMc-X2.jpg

Hobbsy


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Pure happiness!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Here's some of my goof balls...


----------



## smurfette (Jan 14, 2013)

You said what about funny looks .....


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

Crazy dog


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

I don't have too many crazy face pics but these make me giggle when I see them


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)




----------

